
iPhone or iPad on Ethernet - irontinkerer
https://ultracrepidarian.phfactor.net/2020/08/04/iphone-or-ipad-on-ethernet/
======
haspoken
There are better ways to do this, see a few items below.

Hooking an iOS device directly to the network is useful at times. Large
downloads, network testing, and when you have to deal with a lot of devices.

[https://redpark.com/iphone-to-ethernet-adapter/](https://redpark.com/iphone-
to-ethernet-adapter/)

[https://www.apple.com/shop/product/HMJU2ZM/A/belkin-
ethernet...](https://www.apple.com/shop/product/HMJU2ZM/A/belkin-ethernet-
power-adapter-with-lightning-connector)

